
Space bully: Jupiter may have kicked giant planet out of its orbit - Mz
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015/11/06/space-bully-jupiter-may-have-kicked-giant-planet-out-its-orbit.html
======
DrScump
posted earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10502910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10502910)

